# Stage collapses around Carly Fiorina



## derekleffew (Sep 27, 2015)

> The backdrop portion of a stage Fiorina was standing on fell around her as she spoke to the National Association of Women Business Owners.
> "It appears the drapes and poles fell. Carly wasn't injured," Fiorina spokeswoman Sarah Isgur Flores said in an email.


http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/27/politics/carly-fiorina-stage-collapse/index.html

Mind that pipe and drape. Pig weight/sandbag are your friends.


----------



## FMEng (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm resisting so many political comments that could be made about this.


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2015)

Whatever you do, don't open the roll up door!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 28, 2015)

Tall for simple floor supported drapes. The normal pressures of HVAC over that large of area are substantial. They've been known to bend framed fire safety curtains. Thinking of one with an 8" wide flanged beam that bent easily.


----------



## LavaASU (Sep 28, 2015)

Never seen that happen in show, but seen it MANY times during loadin/out on corporate AV. Best one was when someone opened all the roll up doors during strike blowing 20' pipe and drape through a screen.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 28, 2015)

And that's why drape companies have (extra heavy and difficult to push) cases and hampers full of sand bags.


----------



## chawalang (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## techieman33 (Oct 16, 2015)

chawalang said:


> View attachment 12564



Wow, I've met plenty of IATSE hands that wouldn't have a clue how to properly set up pipe and drape or do anything else without being shown how to do it when told what needed to be done. It doesn't really matter though since this really falls on the production company that supplied the drape. If they aren't carrying the extra weight needed, or tell the hands not to use it then there isn't a whole lot the hands can do about it.


----------



## chawalang (Oct 16, 2015)

It is up to the governing body of said labor to make sure that the labor pool is knowledgable about safety procedures and proper protocol. If this is done in a formal or informal way, that can vary from one work culture to another. Wether this is organized labor represented by a labor union or in this case by a private for profit organization. Having been on both sides of the metaphorical tracks having worked for non union labor organizations and a current I.A.T.S.E member, I can attest that the non union labor organizations aim for fast and cheap when it comes to safety. As this case is another example of that, I feel that it is up to all of us to educate ourselves in safety standards established for example by OSHA or the NEC, especially because a lot of organizations thrive on the ignorance of people not knowing that information. Then they can make up any story they want after someone has been injured or killed. It is a very sad story but I have seen organizations try that.


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2015)

chawalang said:


> It is up to the governing body of said labor to make sure that the labor pool is knowledgable about safety procedures and proper protocol. If this is done in a formal or informal way, that can vary from one work culture to another. Wether this is organized labor represented by a labor union or in this case by a private for profit organization. Having been on both sides of the metaphorical tracks having worked for non union labor organizations and a current I.A.T.S.E member, I can attest that the non union labor organizations aim for fast and cheap when it comes to safety. As this case is another example of that, I feel that it is up to all of us to educate ourselves in safety standards established for example by OSHA or the NEC, especially because a lot of organizations thrive on the ignorance of people not knowing that information. Then they can make up any story they want after someone has been injured or killed. It is a very sad story but I have seen organizations try that.



That is totally up to the local on how well that goes. There is not a single ETCP cert in our local hall and no push to get one in that hall. The people who do have those in the area who are on the over hire call list for that local never get called. Some halls push training and certification. Some don't. It really depends on where you are. The hall I worked for in college was all about training. If there was a dark weekend in the arena you could go in and learn how to pull points. They had tests to get on different call lists. It was excellent. In a few other markets I've worked in I have seen that... and I have seen halls that are no more than just a labor company.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 17, 2016)

Repubs appear to have too few sandbags and too many windbags.


----------



## Goatman (Sep 17, 2016)

chawalang said:


> View attachment 12564



That's a lot of shade to throw, especially considering that when I worked with IA I received no training and it was just *assumed* that I knew what to do. Now that I work in a non-union situation, not only is everyone nicer, but I actually have received training for the thing I didn't already know. Maybe it's just a couple of bad Locals.

Edit: Also, is it "safe" to use wood blocks as I-beam clamp adapters? (No), but that's one thing I've seen IA do.


----------



## Footer (Sep 17, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> Repubs appear to have too few sandbags and too many windbags.




I love how pipe and drape falling over is the same as a stage collapsing. I think Mr. Trump needs to "re-negotiate" his pipe and drape and AV company in his new hotel. He is the best at it after all. I'm sure his wall will be just as strong as this pipe and drape.


----------



## Van (Sep 17, 2016)

Too much wind on stage, along with all that BS mounded in one spot....


----------

